# Dyno'd the Altima....



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

Yup, just did it today  I did two runs, one was a 3rd gear pull the other was a 4th gear pull. The dyno's were done by eipTuning in Westminster, MD. You can check them out at www.eiptuning.com or give them a call at 1-800-784-8100, just make sure to tell them Dave from ActiveTuning sent ya.

Performance modifications: Mossy Gen II Catback, Stillen Race Pipe, Injen Cold Air Intake, Unorthodox Crank Pulley, 18" wheels.

Here's the video I compiled:

http://home.comcast.net/~activetuning/dyno.wmv

And the results:


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Thanks for sharing, nice number. What are the next level mods?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Coo video dave.... Man, I miss that sound!

Cams, header and flywheel.... that will put you close to 245-250 fwhp 

Looking good.


----------

